# Rabbit Hunting Mags



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm going to subscribe to a rabbit hunting magazine and need some help. I have order forms for Better Beagling, The American Beagler and Hounds and Hunting Magazine. I think there was another one that placed more emphasis on hunting than field trial results but can't remember which one. Does anyone receive any of these and which do you like best.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Banjo


----------



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

Better Beagling best by far in my opinion.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

2x - Better Beagling is the best (because they promote the more consistently better bred dogs -IMO).
The other one you may be thinking of is the Rabbit Hunter, but its now called the American Beagler. There was another one, but its no longer around.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Plans on what your looking for american beagler is geared more to ukc trialing and have some interesting articles a month. Have subscibed to both the beagler and better beagling both are full of mostly trialing info results and upcoming as well as stud ads. Not a whole lot on rabbit hunting,


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

The other one is The Rabbit Hunter, and it's still The Rabbit Hunter. Mostly hunting stories but also includes field trial results.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I sent in the app for beagler before i saw 20ga. post. mybe i'll order both.


----------

